# BFP with 6 follicles! *



## Thewife24 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all,

I have just got my longed for BFP a couple of weeks ago after my second IUI.  Obviously I am over the moon but am slightly worried by how many are in there.

We went ahead with 6 strong follicles - the clinic left the decision down to us but basically advised us that it was very unlikely for them all to take.  The doc said the most likely scenario was not to get pregnant at all, then pregnant with one, then 2 and so on, so we decided to go ahead.

However, now we have beaten the odds to get pregnant I am in a slight panic about having 6 babies!

I have my scan on Thursday so find out then but can't stop thinking about it!

I just wondered if anyone else had been through a similar thing and what their outcome was?

any advice would be great

thanks


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Aaaaaaaaaaagh - I just wrote a post to you and lost it! Here we go again... 

I think it's unlikely that all six have fertilised and implanted and I doubt the clinic would have let you go ahead if they thought six babies was a real possibility.

Did you have an HCG test after your BFP? A high HCG can be an indicator of a multiple pregnancy (but it isn't always). If not you could try and get an HCG test done but you might not be able to have the blood test and get the results before Thursday. If you want to know more about HCG levels have a look at www.betabase.com 

Congratulations on your BFP and really good luck on Thursday.

Love VIL
xxx

/links


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi,

I had IUI back in December and I had 3 large folicles and 3 smaller ones, I was told that they werent too concerned about the smaller ones (i think they were around 16mm).  Anyway I got a BFP and im having triplets.  Good luck for Thursday, hope you get your desired outcome.

JO
x


----------



## Thewife24 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi

thanks for your replies - no I haven't had a HCG test, will just wait til Thursday I think.

thanks


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Thewife24!

Congratulations on your BFP! I had 6 good size follies on my last IUI and my consultant decided to give me a follicle reduction and left me with 4. I too was a tad worried when I got my BFP. Our 7 week scan showed that we were having twins.

I hope your scan goes well on Thursday - let us know what the outcome is!

Liz
x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Alex, 

Just wanted to congratulate you on your BFP! So exciting after waiting so long. I can not shed any light on your conundrum but wish you all the best for Thursday. Let us know how you get on!

Take care
M x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon,

not sure on the question but I just wanted to say            on your  

emma xx


----------



## Thewife24 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all,

just thought I'd give you an update.  After all that worrying I have one healthy baby growing.  So happy.  Saw the heart pulsating, was amazing.

thanks for the advice.


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi!

Just wanted to say contratulations, I have also just had a BFP with 6 follies!!!!!  I get my 6 week scan on 31 May!

Take care,

Katie xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Big congrats on your BFP 

I'm interested when you say you had 6 follies, do you mean you had 6 follies in total or 6 dominant follies?

My recent IUI was converted to IVF because I had 5 dominant follies i.e. 19mm and over, I also had about 5 others over 12-15mm, my clinic refused to do the IUI so we converted to IVF and I'm now on my 2ww.

Just interested in why some clinics will continue with the IUI and otheres won't??

Have a great 8months

Sam


----------



## Thewife24 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi

Yeah they were 6 dominant follicles.  The clinic warned us of the risk of multiple pregnancies but said at the end of the day they were happy to go ahead so would leave the decision with us.

I think it's because IUI isn't regulated like IVF so it's up to the individual clinics.  Luckily mine - which was Holly House in Essex - let me go ahead.

hope this helps


----------

